# [HK] Hong Kong Expressways



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.building.com.hk/photoessay/route3c/r3cfront.html










Ting Kau Bridge, at the northern end of the Rambler Strait, is one of the major sections linking Route 3 from the north-western New Territories to Kowloon. This photo was taken in July 1997, when the first section of the bridge deck in the middle tower could barely be seen.










A detailed look at the top of the bridge tower. A steel gantry with two pairs of strand-jacks was erected on top of each tower to lift the 190-tonne steel tower heads on which the cable anchors are housed. The 4.5 m x 31 m slot on the top of the tower is for the placement of the tower heads.










The steel tower head rests on the 29 m radius cofferdam on the Tsing Yi side. It will be lifted to the top of the tower after final inspection. The lifting bracket on the right side has already had the strands tightened to the strand-jack on top of the tower.










December 1997: the bridge as seen from the Tsing Yi side looking towards Ting Kau. The 1,177-metre cable-stayed bridge is supported by three towers, with the 200 m middle tower being the tallest. Erection of the steel/concrete composite deck started from the tower on Ting Kau towards the Tsing Yi side, with a lapse of about a month between each tower. At the peak of construction, six frontages were provided at the ends of the deck sections, making the progress of work extremely fast.










Typical set-up for deck erection as seen from the Ting Kau bridge tower. The deck on the trunk of the tower was initially erected by forming a working base with standard struts and girders. Four derrick cranes are lifted by strand-jack to the base for onward extension of the bridge deck on both sides. In order to stabilise the partially completed deck from wind, the deck was temporarily anchored with tie cables.










As the bridge is a single-tower design with decks on both sides, a separating slot connected by cross girders, is formed between the two decks. This slot provides an aerodynamic effect and helps stabilise the bridge structure under strong wind. The steel anchor heads for the stay cable and transverse cable can be seen here.










The connection of the deck to the Tsing Yi Abutment, as viewed from the top of the tower. The layout of the precast concrete panels which form the composite deck structure is clearly shown.










The bridge deck as seen from the underside. The cross struts that rest on the waist of the tower, the main and cross girders, and the underside-mounted sliding work platform, can be seen in the photo.










The slip road at Au Tau takes the form of a viaduct passing over wetlands. It is constructed by a segment launching machine using precast box section girder units.




























Detail of the bridge abutment on the Tsing Yi side. This abutment is designed to house the bridge expansion joint. Rows of nozzle-link tubes are the dead anchors for the stay cable (those on the tower head are known as stressing anchors).










Looking up to the approach viaduct. The viaduct, which was constructed using a balanced cantilever method, spans Castle Peak Road 60 metres below.










The formwork gantry used to construct the box section viaduct. The construction spread outward, section by section, from the central pier. When a four-metre section is completed and the concrete is cured, the gantry on top of the deck slides a section forward, suspending the form below to repeat the construction of the next section.










The layout arrangement of the approach viaduct on Ting Kau as seen from the top of the bridge tower. Castle Peak Road, Tuen Mun Highway, and the entrance to Tai Lam Tunnel are barely visible.










The slip road from Tuen Mun Highway to Tai Lam Tunnel was constructed using two different methods. The section near the approach viaduct utilised a balanced cantilever method due to its larger span. The farther section, as seen in the photo here, is constructed of precast beams with in situ reinforced concrete deck. To overcome the problem of access, a temporary mini-rail was erected on the deck of the slip road.










Close-up of the mini-rail transporter and the launching machine used to install the precast beams for the slip road deck.










A 700 m x 150m x 90 m section links the approach viaduct at Ting Kau and the Tai Lam Tunnel. The road was cut from hard and highly abrasive granite, and the photo shows rows of 100 mm bore holes, drilled to a 12 m depth in staggered layers to facilitate the blasting process.


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

Impressive and interesting pictures.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

From the Mei Foo to Rambler Channel Bridge section, Route 3 is an elevated expressway, 3 km in length. The construction of this section makes use of precast U-section beams with an average span of 34 m, which are lifted to the top of the portal by the beam launcher. In the early stage of construction, a portal frame constructed of in-situ concrete is used to support the precast beams and the bridge deck on top. The supporting rail of the launcher is then erected on the top of the portal frame. By using this launcher, the precast concrete beams are lifted and placed on the frame to support the bridge deck. The red steel beam seen in the photo is the supporting rail of the launcher. The Airport Railway Viaduct can also be seen below the portal frame.










Since the segment launcher is used to lift the precast beam vertically, traditional corbel projected from the portal cannot be used to support the precast beam. A steel clip is applied to support and fix the precast beam temporarily in this case. Tensioned steel tendons are applied to tie the precast beams both front and back. Finally, reinforced concrete are placed on top in order to stiffen the beams, as well as to form the surface of deck. The red rows in the photo are the temporary steel clips.










After passing through the Rambler Channel Bridge from the Tsing Yi side, Route 3 runs into Kwai Tai Road and joins the Airport Railway again. This section, as a result, becomes a 25 m-high, double-deck elevated expressway. The segment launcher and the supporting rail can also be seen in the photo.










The full view of the segment launcher. This launcher system starts from the Mei Foo section, and lifts the precast beams onto the portal frame to become the bridge deck. When finishing one section, the system slides on top of the frame to the next section and repeats the work. By using this method, the segment launcher occupies fewer ground spaces. The launcher slides from Mei Foo to the interchange before the Rambler Channel Bridge to complete this dual four-lane viaduct. When the project is near completion, the launcher will be dismantled at the interchange.










The most magnificent section of Route 3. Essentially, the whole construction process can be seen here. In the upper right corner, the segment launcher has lifted the precast beams on the portal frame to form the bridge deck. The precast beams in the centre of the photo have been tightened on the frame by the use of tensioning, and thus, the temporary steel clips have been removed. The bridge deck on the left has had the reinforcement fixed. On the far left side, concrete placing to the bridge deck can be seen.










Smaller precast box section beam that was lifted by a girder-type segment launcher is used to build the viaduct of the Airport Railway. The overall view of the segment launcher can be seen in this photo. This method allows for occupation of fewer ground spaces and the road can remain basically unobstructed during construction.










Close-up look at part of the pedestral-type segment launcher. One of the large pedestrals, the cable winch car on the girder and the control cabin can also be seen here.










Interior view of the box-section beam member. The two iron rods on the underside are used to straighten and tighten the beam members, before the tensioning work can be effectively applied.










Work platform suspended on the segment launcher and the hydraulic jack for tensioning work that is placed on the platform.










The end section of the bridge deck viewed from the bottom of the launcher.










The launcher uses its cable winch car to transport a beam member to the deck fro erection.










There are two precast yards on the site for the Route 3 (Kwai Chung Section) projects. One is located between Mei Foo and Container Terminal 6; another is located at the former Kwai Chung Park. Shown in this photo is the precast yard near Mei Foo. Some precast U-section beam members can also be seen, which will later be transported to the required position for erection.










The steel mould that is used to cast the U-section beam. The precast beam member, steel tendons for pre-tensioning and the hydraulic stressing device can also be seen.


----------



## Halawala (Oct 16, 2005)

Wow, there must thousands of engineers involved!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

Crazy pics


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

Man... civil engineering is horrible!


----------



## wushui (Aug 9, 2005)

Halawala said:


> Wow, there must thousands of engineers involved!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ya, engineers are sprouting in large numbers in China.


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

^^ ... not really very related to Highway construction in Hong Kong though.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

*Hong Kong highways*

Ok, HK is such a small place but the territory has an excellent highway system. Though it may have be as long or impressive as the ones in the United States or Germany, it still provides some scenic views of the city.

In HK, there are 9 routes with route 6 being proposed

From Wikipedia










*Route 1:* The route begins at Aberdeen Praya Road in southern Hong Kong Island, which then turns into Wong Chuk Hang Road. The route then travels through the Aberdeen Tunnel to Happy Valley and Causeway Bay along the Canal Road Flyover, where it intersects with Route 4 (Gloucester Road).

The road then runs through the Cross Harbour Tunnel to Hung Hom; along Princess Margaret Road, where it intersects with Route 5 (Chatham Road North); Waterloo Road, where it intersects with Route 7 (Lung Cheung Road); and through the Lion Rock Tunnel to Tai Wai.

The route then runs along Lion Rock Tunnel Road and Sha Tin Road until it meets Route 9 in Sha Tin, where it terminates.

With the notable exception of a stretch of Waterloo Road in Kowloon Tong between Hereford Road and Lancashire Road, Route 1 has no level intersections with other roads along its length (through the use of side-exits, flyovers and underpasses).



















*Route 2:* This route runs from Quarry Bay of Hong Kong Island to Ma Liu Shui of the New Territories, formerly known as route 6, and renamed as route 2 in 2004 under the route numbering scheme proposed in the same year.

Route 2 consists of 4 parts, from South to North:

*	Eastern Harbour Crossing starting from Quarry Bay, where it joins into Island Eastern Corridor of Route 4, across the Victoria Harbour and ending at Lam Tin. Exit 1 is present in the starting point; exit 2 is present around Lei Yue Mun Interchange.

*	Kwun Tong Bypass succeeds the EHC at Lei Yue Mun Interchange and goes along the coast of Kowloon Bay to Diamond Hill. On the Kwun Tong Bypass, Route 2 junctions Route 5 and Route 7. Exit 3 is at Kowloon Bay which leads to Route 5 and the Kowloon Bay Industrial Area; exit 4 joins the Prince Edward Road at the entrance of Tate's Cairn Tunnel.

*	Tate's Cairn Tunnel continues the route from Diamond Hill, cutting through Tate's Cairn to Shek Mun Interchange. Exit 5 in the section runs down to Siu Lek Yuen.

*	Tate's Cairn Highway, at last, takes the route 2 to an end at Ma Liu Shui, where it joins into Tolo Highway of Route 9.










*Route 3:* is a series of expressways in Hong Kong from Sai Ying Pun on the Hong Kong Island to Yuen Long in the New Territories, via Yau Ma Tei, Kwai Chung and Tsing Yi Island.

From south to north, Route 3 can be divided into four parts. The first part runs across the Victoria Harbour through the Western Harbour Crossing from Sai Ying Pun to Yau Ma Tei.

The next section travels between Yau Ma Tei and Lai Chi Kok on the West Kowloon Highway. This section has interchange with Route 5 in Tai Kok Tsui and junctions Route 7 in Butterfly Valley.

The third section is the Tsing Yi section, which includes Tsing Kwai Highway from Lai Chi Kok to Tsing Yi Island, with the Rambler Channel Bridge on its way; Cheung Tsing Highway, across the Tsing Yi Island going through the Cheung Ching Tunnel, through the Tsing Yi Northwestern Interchange, where Route 3 junctions with Route 8 leading to Chek Lap Kok Airport to the entrance of Ting Kau Bridge.

The last part is the Tsing Long Highway, which literally and actually runs from Tsing Yi Island to Yuen Long, crossing the Ting Kau Bridge, Tai Lam Tunnel and the Route 3 Country Park Section that runs from the northern exit of Tai Lam Tunnel to Kam Tin, and joins Route 9 near Pok Oi Hospital.










*Route 4:* an east-west road artery along the north shore of Hong Kong Island. Formerly divided into routes 7 and 8, Route 4 (completed in 1990) consists of two sections:

From Chai Wan the route travels west towards Central via Island Eastern Corridor, Victoria Park Road, Gloucester Road, Harcourt Road Flyover, and finally to Connaught Road Central.

Part two of the roadway extension which took Route 4 from Connaught Road Central to Kennedy Town via the Connaught Road West Flyover was completed in 1997.










*Route 5:* is a route artery in Hong Kong from eastern to western Kowloon and New Kowloon, and ends in Tsuen Wan in the New Territories, linking Route 9.

Part one of the road begins in the east from Kowloon Bay westwards via central Kowloon to Yau Ma Tei.

From Yau Ma Tei the road heads north to Tsuen Wan and meets with Route 9 (Hong Kong).

*Route 6:* is a road route number reserved for future by Hong Kong Government. It is proposed to run through central Kowloon in Hong Kong.

The current proposed route starts off Route 3 near Yau Ma Tei, passes through the new Central Kowloon Tunnel and an untitled submarine tunnel which together leads to the underground of former Kai Tak Airport, junctioning Route 5 on the way. Then the route junctions Kwun Tong Express of Route 2 in Kowloon Bay, and runs through an underground tunnel to Lam Tin, where it junctions with Route 2 again at the entrance to Eastern Harbour Crossing and runs into another proposed route, Tseung Kwan O - Lam Tin Tunnel to southern Tseung Kwan O.

*Route 7:* is an arterial road through New Kowloon in Hong Kong with Tseung Kwan O and Kwai Chung as its terminals.

Built in the 1970s as a 2 lane trunk road (then called Route 4 and renamed when Route 7 on Hong Kong Island was renamed Route 4), it was expanded to the current 3 lane highway. The highway has 8 interchanges and grade separation

Route 7 consists of three parts:

Route 7's begins in the east at Tseung Kwan O and travels west towards Kwun Tong via Tseung Kwan O Tunnel.

From Kwun Tong, the road turns north passing Kowloon Bay and then onto Choi Hung.

From Choi Hung the road turns west again and ends at Kwai Chung and connects with Route 5 (Hong Kong).

*Route 8:* is a 2.2 km 3-lane carriageway dual 3-lane highway under construction which will link Lantau Island, Tsing Yi Island, Cheung Sha Wan in West Kowloon, and Sha Tin in the Northeast New Territories of Hong Kong. It is a combination of many sections.

The section from Lantau to Tsing Yi is made up of the existing North Lantau Highway and Lantau Link, which was opened in 1997. Route 8 becomes Airport Road, Hong Kong at Chep Lap Kok.

The next section between Tsing Yi and Cheung Sha Wan, formerly known as Route 9, will be a 7.6 km dual 3-lane highway. This section consists of the Stonecutters Bridge, which will span the Rambler Channel from Stonecutters Island and link with the Tsing Ma Bridge through the Nam Wan Tunnel and West Tsing Yi viaduct. This section is due to be completed by 2008.

Knitting bridges interchage of Route 8 and Route 3 at the border of Cheung Sha Wan and Lai Chi Kok

The remaining section links Cheung Sha Wan and Tai Wai. It was formerly known as Route 16 and will be composed of the Eagle's Nest Tunnel and Sha Tin Heights Tunnel. The length of the section is 6 km and construction works will be completed in 2007, linking Route 9.

*Route 9:* in the form of expressway, circumscribing the New Territories. Starting from the Shing Mun Tunnels, Route 9 goes in the counter-clockwise direction, linking Sha Tin, Tai Po, Fanling, Sheung Shui, Yuen Long, Tuen Mun and Tsuen Wan. This Route 9 came into being after the rationalization of route number system in January, 2004, replacing the old system which has been used since 1974.

Like other strategic routes in Hong Kong, Route 9 consists of several sections.

The section from Tsuen Wan to Sha Tin is derived from the former Route 5, which includes the Shing Mun Tunnels and most part of the Tai Po Road - Sha Tin. This section, opened in 1990, is not recognized as an expressway, however.

Route 9 then runs in a northerly direction by the remaining portion of Tai Po Road - Shatin until at the Ma Liu Shui Interchange (interchange with Route 2), where it is continued by the 12.3 km-long Tolo Highway (opened in 1985) to Lam Kam Road Interchange, at the north of Tai Po. The widening of Tolo Highway between Ma Liu Shui and Tai Po to dual-4 has been finished in 2003. It is built to full British motorway standards (3 lanes + hard shoulder).

The next section is another dual-3 expressway, Fanling Highway, which was completed in three stages between 1985 and 1987, running due north and north-west, connecting Tai Po North and Pak Shek Au, near San Tin.

At San Tin Interchange near Lok Ma Chau, Route 9 turns south towards Au Tau, near Yuen Long on an expressway known as San Tin Highway. After interchanging with Route 3, Route 9 is carried along the Yuen Long Highway to Lam Tei Interchange, followed by Tuen Mun Highway, all the way to Tsuen Wan.

At Tsuen Wan, the section of Route 9 linking Chai Wan Kok and Shek Wai Kok is still under construction. After its opening in mid 2006, traffic can continue its way back to the Shing Mun Tunnels via the new road and the existing Cheung Pei Shan Road.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Some related Hong Kong highway threads lurking around in SSC :

Central-Kowloon Route Proposal 
http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=422374&highlight=hong+kong+highways

Highways Department 20th Anniversary Roving Exhibition 
http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=357726&highlight=hong+kong+highways

Keeping Hong Kong's Roads Safe 
http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=311589&highlight=hong+kong+highways

Route 8 & Stonecutters Bridge 
http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=221060&highlight=hong+kong+highways

Highway Infrastructure at a Glance Photo Contest 
http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=288566&highlight=highways

Hong Kong - Shanghai Highway 
http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=273111&highlight=highways


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Contract No.HY/2003/27 -
Reconstruction of Causeway Bay Flyover and Associated Widening of Victoria Park Road

January 2007














































February 2007




























March 2007


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Contract No. HY/2000/16 - Route 8 & Nam Wan Tunnel & West Tsing Yi Viaduct
Larger photos : http://www.r8nscv.net/nwt/eng_project.htm


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Lai Chi Kok Viaduct is a high rise elevated road connecting between Ngong Shuen Chau Viaduct and Eagle's Nest Tunnel of Route 8. It is a 1.4km dual 3-lane carriageway with 4 slip roads. 2 of which connect with Ching Chueng Road near Mei Foo and join with Castle Peak Road at Butterfly Valley Interchange. The other 2 slip roads provide access for traffic on and off Route 8 at Lai Wan Interchange.

2007/04









Construction of embankment near Hoi Lai Estate









Construction of sign gantry foundation in Lai Wan Overpass









Butterfly Valley Interchange









Laying of bituminous layer in Mainline Viaduct at Butterfly Valley

2007/03









TCSS Access Provision at Lai Po Road









TCSS Access Provision between Ching Cheung Road to east of Lai Wan Road Overpass









TTA Implemented at Lai Po Road









TCSS Access Provision at Lai Po Road









TTA Implemented at Lai Wan Overpass Widening eastbound

Eagle's Nest Tunnel is an integral part of Route 8 between Cheung Sha Wan and Sha Tin. The contract consists of the construction of the Eagle's Nest Tunnel, associated portal buildings and administration building, associated roadworks and drainage works, and E&M works for Eagle's Nest Tunnel, Shatin Heights Tunnel and Road T3.

2007/04


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Fantastic structure


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

*Hong Kong Expressways*

I think one of the cities that show off the best urban access-controlled freeways. Somebody get real pictures! Almost every road near the shore on HK island seems to be at least partly access controlled



























There isn't a lot of info and pics online, so contribute!

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=22.279447,114.164144&spn=0.003648,0.006781&t=k&z=18&om=1
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=22.281879,114.182614&spn=0.007297,0.013561&t=k&z=17&om=1
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=22.291816,114.203836&spn=0.007296,0.013561&t=k&z=17&om=1
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=22.289732,114.14178&spn=0.003648,0.006781&t=k&z=18&om=1
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=22.285865,114.15686&spn=0.003648,0.006781&t=k&z=18&om=1
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=22.284823,114.136571&spn=0.003648,0.006781&t=k&z=18&om=1
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=22.286525,114.217772&spn=0.007297,0.013561&t=k&z=17&om=1


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

Route 8 Cheung Sha Wan to Sha Tin Section is going completed! kay:

From news.gov.hk:
New Kowloon-Sha Tin link to open

Photo Gallery

Photo Link from HKiTalk for Community Chest Route 8 Walk for Millions


----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

wow, isnt it amazng how they make theses strucures without falling down ! especialy the bridge !


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Route 8 - Eagle's Nest Tunnel and Associated Works Computer Animation 

http://www.hyd.gov.hk/eng/major/road/projects/MOVIE/r8cswst-english.wmv

2008/01














































2007/12



















Source : http://www.hyd.gov.hk/contractwebsites/r8k/ENT/Project.htm


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Nam Wan Tunnel & West Tsing Yi Viaduct
Source : http://www.r8nscv.net/nwt/eng_project.htm

2008/01





































2007/12


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

Very impressive


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Ngong Shuen Chau Viaduct
Source : http://www.r8nscv.net/nscv/eng_project.htm

2007/12


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

wow, that's really massive. But it seems to be in an industrial area.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Chriszwolle said:


> wow, that's really massive. But it seems to be in an industrial area.


1 of the endpoints of the viaduct is the container port area. The other side of it is the residential suburb of Shatin. Eventually, there'll be a massive bridge that will connect it to the highways leading to the airport.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Spectacular.


----------



## ABRob (Feb 10, 2008)

Impressive roads!

Are they tolled?



hkskyline said:


> 1 of the endpoints of the viaduct is the container port area. The other side of it is the residential suburb of Shatin. Eventually, there'll be a massive bridge that will connect it to the highways leading to the airport.


You mean the Stonecutters Bridge!?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=221134


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

ABRob said:


> Impressive roads!
> 
> Are they tolled?


Parts of the roads shown in my posts yesterday are tolled, such as the Eagle's Nest Tunnel.



ABRob said:


> You mean the Stonecutters Bridge!?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=221134


Yes!


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

Route 8 Sha Tin to Cheung Sha Wan Section Opens Today! kay:

The following YouTube Clip shows how does it look like for this section, posted by happycsman. It took from the HK Heritage Museum in Sha Tin to Aqua Marine (a private housing estate) in Cheung Sha Wan.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Nam Wan Tunnel & West Tsing Yi Viaduct 
Source : http://www.r8nscv.net/nwt/eng_project.htm

7/2008




























6/2008




























5/2008


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

wow... somehow i missed this topic...
amazing highways...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

East Tsing Yi Viaduct - 7/2008


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Highway will drive up firm's headcount *
5 December 2008
South China Morning Post

The government is accelerating the launch of infrastructure projects in various districts, hoping to give the moribund economy a boost and stimulate the grim employment market.

Gammon Construction has made a head start with a HK$2.82 billion project, recently awarded by the Highways Department, to upgrade the eastern section of Tuen Mun Road until 2013.

According to Kong Shui-sun, the company's contracts manager, the project involves reconstruction and re-alignment of the eastern section of Tuen Mun Road between Tsuen Wan and Tsing Lung Tau to meet expressway standards, and improvement work will include the widening of the traffic lanes to ease traffic flow during peak hours.

The company expects some challenges during the construction process. One of them is to maintain normal traffic flow and ensure the operation of the busy Tuen Mun highway will not get bogged down at each phase of the construction.

The project will be carried out in three stages, including the widening of the seaside section of the west bound highway, work related to the hillside section of the east bound highway and final alignment.

Mr Kong said: "Inevitably there will be foreseeable hindrances when we conduct geotechnical work in the area, such as widening the viaduct to maintain good traffic flow, which has to be done at the steep hill terrain between Tuen Mun Road and Castle Peak Road.

"But we will adopt appropriate traffic control, safety and environmental management systems to ensure that the project will be delivered smoothly, safely and in an environmentally sustainable manner."

After the upgrade, widened highway lanes will greatly improve the overall traffic volume and efficiency, with additional hard shoulders for broken down vehicles that could have otherwise blocked the lanes.

The improvement work is expected to eliminate the impact of traffic accidents on other road users and allow emergency vehicles to reach the scene more quickly. The noise level will be significantly reduced after installation of noise barriers covering the sections of Angler's Beach, Sham Tseng, Yau Kom Tau and Tsuen Wan.

"The traffic conditions will greatly improve in both directions of Tuen Mun and Tsuen Wan, particularly during peak hours," Mr Kong said.

He said Gammon would oversee other projects, such as the associated environmental mitigation measures, drainage, slope maintenance and landscaping.

"We expect to create 450 new jobs next year and another 500 in the lead up to the project's completion in 2013. These jobs will involve engineering and consultation positions."

Gammon's recent highway projects include the Hong Kong-Shenzhen Western Corridor as well as the northern section of Deep Bay Link.


----------



## uwhuskies (Oct 11, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> Nam Wan Tunnel & West Tsing Yi Viaduct
> Source : http://www.r8nscv.net/nwt/eng_project.htm


Why is there a crossover for this road? Is this crossover for transitioning traffic from the left side (Hong Kong) to the right side (Mainland China)?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

uwhuskies said:


> Why is there a crossover for this road? Is this crossover for transitioning traffic from the left side (Hong Kong) to the right side (Mainland China)?


Here is the map :









Do you mean the middle way that sinks and disappears? This is not the border area, so it's likely a service road.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

It is awesome highway :cheers:

and the new bridge part of highway i guess, is more awesome kay:


----------



## serendip finder (Jun 17, 2008)

uwhuskies said:


> Why is there a crossover for this road? Is this crossover for transitioning traffic from the left side (Hong Kong) to the right side (Mainland China)?


I just think the crossover is to allow the constrolled use of the left lane for onward traffic and vise versa in case of accidents, roadworks and other instances of road blockage.


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

uwhuskies said:


> Why is there a crossover for this road? Is this crossover for transitioning traffic from the left side (Hong Kong) to the right side (Mainland China)?


The crossover is to allow traffic to transit from one tunnel to the other if the one tunnel is closed for any reason. It is a typical operation to close one tunnel overnight for maintenance purpose when traffic is light on the roadway. Instead of two/three lane for one travel direction, only one lane will be provided if one tunnel is used for dual directional services. The crossover can either works from left to right or from right to left.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

East Tsing Yi Viaduct - Oct. 2008 










July 2008


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Apr 2006


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

Gazette Published on Friday, 23/1/2009 No. 4 Vol. 13 - Government Notice - Tendering
Reconstruction and improvement of Tuen Mun Road--Sam Shing Hui Section


----------



## essendon bombers (Apr 27, 2008)

Do any roads cross the border between left-side driving HK and right-side driving China?

If so, do drivers from either side get confused after crossing the border and drive on the wrong side of the road?


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Here's a nice little map of the Central Wan Chai bypass...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Opinion : Electronic road pricing is not the solution for new bypass *
26 May 2009
South China Morning Post

The Central-Wan Chai bypass has finally been given the go-ahead. Your editorial ("Bypass will cut jams - if we charge to use roads", May 22) says the approval should not be the end of the matter. You argue it has to be the spur for development of a comprehensive strategy for traffic flow in Hong Kong - with electronic road pricing at its heart.

Your editorial says at peak times the streets of Central are clogged, considerably lengthening travel times and charging for road use will convince a proportion of drivers to use public transport instead.

But as Central is the central business district of Hong Kong one can't imagine that people would simply drive there purposelessly. Obviously, vehicles go there because of a genuine business need and they will still go there - electronic road pricing or not - if the area remains the central business district.

Also, one can't imagine making commercial deliveries to Central by public transport, or chairmen of multinational companies coming down from The Peak to their offices at Central by bus, because of road charges. I tend to agree with the official argument that drivers heading for destinations beyond central business district would be unfairly penalised because they had no alternative but to use its streets. Building the bypass, which will go underground near the Two IFC office tower, eliminates this problem and hence road pricing would not be required.

When the bypass was adequately designed to divert unrelated traffic away from Central without the need for road pricing such a "highwayman's charge" was not even in the equation for reducing traffic congestion in Central. As such, what exactly is the motive to link electronic road pricing with the bypass?

Your editorial acknowledges that "road pricing has been controversial in most cities where it has been put in place". Why does Hong Kong now have to play "catch-up"? Do we really need to "keep up with the Joneses", irrespectively?

The bypass aims to reduce congestion but will achieve a minimal reduction in jams in other districts. Some other appropriate solutions are needed but not necessarily road pricing.

Alex Tam, Sai Kung


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Chek Lap Kok may lose last natural coast for bridge project *
4 June 2009
South China Morning Post

Chek Lap Kok airport island will lose its last piece of natural coast if the latest plan for a road to the bridge linking Hong Kong with Macau and Zhuhai goes ahead.

The Town Planning Board has been asked by the government to set aside the coastal protection area zoning for the 3 hectare strip of land on the island to enable the area to be reclaimed. This is among several rezoning requests for Chek Lap Kok that will be considered tomorrow.

According to a paper submitted to the board, about 1 hectare of the protection area would be replaced by a road connecting the bridge and a checkpoint. About 7,000 square metres would be used for a backup area for maintaining the linking road while 1.4 hectares would become landscaped buffers between the road and Dragonair Tower and CNAC Tower at the airport.

The coastal protection area was originally zoned to preserve a piece of the natural landscape of Chek Lap Kok island, which was flattened and massively extended to build the airport in the 1990s.

A source at the Planning Department said the original alignment of the linking road - a bridge connecting Tung Chung to the airport island - did not affect the coastline. But the alignment was changed after strong opposition from residents of Tung Chung, who said the bridge would be an eyesore.

Alan Leung Sze-lun, senior conservation officer of WWF, urged the government to explore alternative options to save the island's last piece of natural coast.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ahshing * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Driver jailed for crash that killed 19 
Judge gives longest term possible for Sai Kung bus tragedy - 3 years and 4 months*
20 June 2009
South China Morning Post

A judge sentenced a driver who crashed a tour bus in Sai Kung last year, killing 19 people and injuring 43, to three years and four months in jail yesterday, acknowledging that victims' families would consider it a light sentence.

The families and survivors expressed their disapproval of the sentence outside the court.

Hung Ling-kwok, 33, had pleaded guilty to one count of dangerous driving causing death in relation to the accident on May 1. Deputy District Judge Anthony Kwok Kai-on said he had taken the maximum sentence of five years as a starting point and reduced it in acknowledgement of Hung's admission of guilt.

Mr Kwok suspended Hung's licence for three years and ordered him to resit a certification exam before driving buses again.

"I understand that families of the victims will believe it's too light, but according to the rules at that time, it is the highest sentence possible," Mr Kwok said. "Even adding on a few more years could not compensate you for the pain you suffered. I hope after this sentencing you can move on and start anew."

Legislation that came into effect on July 4 last year set the punishment for dangerous driving causing death at five to 10 years. Mr Kwok told Hung to consider himself lucky to be punished under the old law, which set the maximum at five.

Hung was driving down New Hiram's Highway with 61 worshippers from the Japanese religious group Shinji Shumeikai to the organisation's Sai Kung headquarters when the tour bus toppled over onto a noise barrier at the Nam Pin Wai roundabout.

Hung, who had 10 years' driving experience, including four with the same type of bus, was in the wrong gear and had not used the throttle or exhaust brake, as an experienced bus driver should have, to slow the vehicle as it descended the hill to the roundabout, Mr Kwok said. Instead, he had used the brake, as if driving a car.

The judge also criticised Hung for ignoring warning signs, including three calls by one passenger to slow down. Although passengers had said they smelled smoke and one had seen a warning light blinking on the dashboard, Hung had not responded to those signs, he said.

This was an "extremely horrific and serious" accident and the worst of its kind, he said.

The front of the bus had been severely damaged, the windscreen and windows shattered, and the blood all over the bus and the noise barrier indicated just how grisly it had been.

In mitigation, Priscilia Lam Tsz-ying said Hung was extremely remorseful, had developed post-traumatic stress disorder and had contemplated suicide.

Hung's mother would lose his financial and emotional support after he was imprisoned.

Hung admitted that he had made serious errors, but once he had realised there was a problem, he had made attempts to avoid catastrophe by applying the handbrake and swerving to avoid cars, Ms Lam said.

Hung asked for the families' forgiveness through Ms Lam and said he hoped that his imprisonment would give them the chance to start anew. Hung had four traffic violations, including two for careless driving, in 1998 and 2003. He had no criminal record.

Because of the crash, the authorities have installed a range of devices and adjusted the hillside road descending to the roundabout to encourage drivers to slow down before they reach the area.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/specialteam


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/e30/kwanchung


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : http://www.fotop.net/cchan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Protected coastal area to make way for road *
6 June 2009
South China Morning Post

The Town Planning Board has approved a rezoning request that paves the way for reclamation of a coastal protection area adjoining Chek Lap Kok airport.

The area is to be used for the construction of a road that will link the airport to the Hong Kong-Macau-Zhuhai bridge.

The decision has angered green groups and the Association for Geoconservation, which said it had not been informed of plans for the reclamation and that all possible alternatives should be considered.

Under the government's plan, the coastal protection area located east of the airport island will be rezoned to provide for construction of the link road and associated works. The new road will also link the main section of the Hong Kong-Macau-Zhuhai bridge to a new border checkpoint to the north of the airport.

The area earmarked for road building incorporates a natural coastline about 2km long that was originally zoned for preservation and not development.

Cheng Ting-ning, Highways Department project manager for the Hong Kong-Macau-Zhuhai bridge, told the board yesterday that the department had considered a few options but they had been either too costly or opposed by Tung Chung residents. One option, a tunnel running north of the airport, would cost an extra HK$13 billion, Mr Cheng said, adding it would also impose constraints on a third airport runway.

If the proposed highway were in a tunnel, it would run for 10km, which might raise safety concerns, he said. Another option - a viaduct from the hill at the island's southern tip to the new border checkpoint - had been rejected by Tung Chung residents citing air, visual and noise pollution concerns.

An Association for Geoconservation spokesman said: "The government is removing a unique character of the city's airport. The coastline under protection is a lowland and suitable for walks. It can be enhanced and turned into a recreational spot for airport staff, Tung Chung residents and visitors to hotels nearby."

The association urged the government to consider offshore reclamation for the road, without destroying the coastline. That option would also create a lagoon between the shore and the road, which would add recreational value to the site.

WWF senior conservation officer Alan Leung Sze-lun urged the government to study other options, adding that the conservation body would object to the present proposal and submit an alternative.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ktl * from dchome :


----------



## natarajan1986 (Sep 10, 2008)

what is the length of this expressways


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ah wui* from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/tunggloria


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

*Tune Mun Road Reconstruction and Improvements*

Project Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=910630

Photo Source: http://www.tmre.com.hk/TMRE/Project.htm


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

Animated rendering of Route 8





A 30 minute time lapse of a 30km bus ride from Tuen Mun in the New Territory west to Wong Tai Sin in the Eastern Kowloon in just 6.5 minutes.
KMB 258D via Tuen Mun Road, Ting Kau Bridge, Cheung Tsing Tunnel, Tsing Kwai Highway, Ching Cheung Road and Lung Cheung Road.





Click to see route information on Google Map:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...1028,114.116707&spn=0.16067,0.439453&t=h&z=12


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Nice. The Tuen Mun highway reconstruction is going to be a huge pain given much of it is (bridge) suspended and over rugged terrain.


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

hkskyline said:


> Nice. The Tuen Mun highway reconstruction is going to be a huge pain given much of it is (bridge) suspended and over rugged terrain.


It's going to be engineering marvel of Hong Kong.


----------



## cujo-chan (Jun 17, 2009)

Special view from my hotel's window, never seen something like this. Love HK!


----------



## cujo-chan (Jun 17, 2009)

ah, and this one, 7 pm in HK...does they know what is traffic jam?!


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

cujo-chan said:


> ah, and this one, 7 pm in HK...does thay know what is traffic jam?!


Not at this particular cross harbour tunnel you were standing at...
but congestion happens everyday at the other cross harbour tunnel about 4km to the east in Causeway Bay/Hung Hum which tolls are about 50% cheaper than this one.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

94,000 shouldn't be a problem on a modern-alignment 2x3 expressway. However, from the looks of it, the Lam Kam Road Interchange has only 2x2 through lanes, that would be a problem with 94,000 vehicles per day.


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

ChrisZwolle said:


> 94,000 shouldn't be a problem on a modern-alignment 2x3 expressway. However, from the looks of it, the Lam Kam Road Interchange has only 2x2 through lanes, that would be a problem with 94,000 vehicles per day.


2x2 with non-standard lanes are the problem.

some time the average daily traffic is a misleading factor in determining the number of lanes needed, the rush hour demand also plays a factor in the decision. do you want rush hours that last like 3 hours long with reduced hourly capacity, or only 2 hours when the capacity is increase by a third? both scenarios can carry the exact same amount of daily traffic, but the traffic operation depends how the traffic is distributed throughout the day.

that is the traffic demand is not a constant at 3,900 veh. per hour for 24 hour assuming daily traffic = 94,000, but actual the traffic flow can be 6,000 veh per hour during the rush hour, but less than 1,000 during the night time. the infrastructure can't design for the average 3,900 veh per hour, but it needs to fulfill the rush hour demand instead.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : http://hk.myblog.yahoo.com/eddygo-travel


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*TAC discusses benefits of Tsing Sha Highway and cycling facilities*
Tuesday, June 22, 2010
Government Press Release










The Transport Advisory Committee (TAC) was briefed today (June 22) on the use and benefits of the Tsing Sha Highway since its full commissioning in December 2009. 

TAC Chairman Ms Teresa Cheng Yeuk-wah said the TAC was pleased to learn that the completion of the Tsing Sha Highway had shortened the journey time between many regions served by the route, and a large proportion of medium/heavy goods vehicles and container vehicles have been diverted to it instead of passing through residential areas. With the Tsing Sha Highway in place, the capacity constraints at Lion Rock Tunnel, Tate's Cairn Tunnel as well as Cheung Tsing Tunnel have also been relieved. 

Members were also briefed on the various measures being taken or considered by the Transport Department (TD) to improve existing cycling facilities and to promote cycling safety in Hong Kong.

Measures being pursued include a consultancy study to review the existing cycle track networks in the nine existing new towns with a view to linking up isolated segments, replacement of steel bollards with plastic collapsible bollards which are safer for cyclists, development of a new design guideline for cycle tracks with more user-friendly configurations and provision of additional cycle parking spaces at major transport hubs in the New Territories, etc.

"The TAC recognised and supported the measures undertaken and encouraged the Government to continue its work on promoting cycling safety," Ms Cheng said.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

Time lapse from North Point to Mui Wo


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Can't wait to drive on your amazing urban expressways. :happy:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Some impressive views, but the video is too fast. It's more enjoyable when you have more time than a split-second to watch the skyline.


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Party piles on pressure as work halts over road fears*
1 March 2011
The Standard



















Work at a construction site near a section of the Island Eastern Corridor _ where a bridge pillar suffered ``abnormal movements'' _ involved the use of a cheaper method of piling than required, the Democratic Party said.

The piling may cause subsidence in the area near the Island Eastern Corridor- Hing Fat Street slip road, the party warned yesterday.

A basement car park next to the corridor is being relocated as part of the construction work for the Central-Wan Chai bypass.

The work has now been suspended.

Highways director Peter Lau Ka-keung said the corridor is structurally safe, but the department found that the nine supports for the pillar have slightly deformed and moved sideways by one to two centimeters.

Democratic Party Eastern district councillor Andrew Chiu Ka-yin - citing a source from a construction company - accused the contractor of the car-park project of installing prebored H piles, which can cause subsidence, not bored piles.

Chiu said he went to the construction site last Tuesday and saw only prebored H piles.

``The installation process of the prebored H pile will absorb parts of the soil and it would cause subsidence. On the other hand, bored piles would not absorb soil,'' he said.

Chiu added that he was told by the source that one of the tender conditions required the contractor to use bored piles, not the prebored ones.

``The cost of prebored H piles is lower than the bored piles by 40 to 50 percent. I wonder whether the government knows that its contractor changed the pile installation method,'' he said.

Chiu also said subsidence can break underground gas and water pipes.

He added the subsidence caused by installing the incorrect piles may explain the movement detected in the problem pillar.

The contractor, Lam Woo and Co, did not reply to The Standard.

Meanwhile, Yang Jun, a geotechnical engineering associate professor from the University of Hong Kong, said it is important for contractors to take into account all the possible effects of piling work.

The Highways Department put supporting plates between the bridge and the pillar to further protect the structure.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

@hkskyline

a few months ago, you posted an article on illegal street racers (wherein police tried to form a roadblock to stop them).

Are these the kind of people whom you are mentioning:









:banana:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

^ Yes, but if I want speed I'd fly an airplane.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

But you can't always move that fast (unless you have that much money to ride an airplane every week...........or if you ride Airport Express Train every day).

Btw:
The Speed Limit for Route 8 (yeah the one with Stonecutters Bridge) is 110 km/h (highest speed limit in Hong Kong atm). Does it apply for the entire route or is it only for North Lantau?


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Are Hong Kong number plates recognised in mainland China? And Chinese plates in Hong Kong?


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

No, you need to get the plate of the other authority to drive in it, Mainland China doesn't allow foreign registered cars to drive in it (including Hong Kong and Macau), except for in one town on the Russian border.

I wonder if once the bridge from Hong Kong to Macau and Canton is built, if cars from Hong Kong and Macau will need plates from each other, as it may just be a Mainland China policy which HK and Macau answer to by requiring the same to Mainland Chinese vehicles


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*LCQ13: Road management and repair works*
Government Press Release
Wednesday, November 9, 2011

Following is a question by the Hon Kam Nai-wai and a written reply by the Secretary for Transport and Housing, Ms Eva Cheng, in the Legislative Council today (November 9):

Question:

Regarding road maintenance, will the Government inform this Council:

(a) of the number of complaints or reports received about roads in need of maintenance in each of the past five years, together with a breakdown by the channel through which the complaint or report was made and the 18 District Council districts; of the time normally needed for the relevant government departments to handle the complaints or reports and repair the roads concerned upon receipt of such complaints or reports;

(b) of the respective details of the manpower, budget, actual expenditure, random checks and monitoring work involved in road maintenance and handling of the relevant complaints or reports in each of the past five years; and

(c) whether any mechanism is in place at present to check and monitor road conditions; if so, of the details of the manpower, budget, actual expenditure, random checks and monitoring work involved in each of the past five years; if not, the reasons for that, and how it ensures that roads are in good conditions?

Reply:

President,

The reply to the three parts of the question is as follows:

(a) According to the record of the Highways Department (HyD), there were 5 551, 5 153, 6 446, 5 678 and 5 750 complaints or reports received about roads in need of maintenance between 2006 and 2010, and the breakdown by the 18 District Council districts and the channels through which the complaints or reports were made are listed in Table 1 and Table 2 respectively.

According to the performance pledge set by the HyD, the Department will reply to public complaints or enquires within seven working days upon receipt. For complicated cases involving other departments, initial replies will be provided within seven working days, while detailed replies will be provided after obtaining information from the relevant departments.

If a case concerns road safety (such as obstacles on expressways or pot holes on carriageways, cycling tracks and footpaths), the HyD undertakes to clear the obstacles on expressways within eight hours upon receipt of the reports concerned, and complete the repair works of pot holes on carriageways, cycling tracks and footpaths within 48 hours to ensure the safety of road users.

(b) and (c) At present, the HyD adopts road management and repair works contract approach to engage qualified contractors for carrying out the routine road inspection, repair and maintenance works, so that the roads can be ensured to be kept in good conditions. The contract requires contractors to deploy staff to carry out regular safety inspections for the roads. Expressways carrying high-speed traffic and high traffic throughput are inspected daily; while trunk roads and other primary distributor roads in urban areas are inspected weekly. This kind of safety inspection aims to identify, as early as possible, defects that are likely to pose dangers or cause inconvenience to the public, and arrange for repair works and follow up actions.

In addition, contractors also conduct detailed inspections for all types of road once every six months. This kind of detailed inspection aims to determine the detailed surface and structural conditions of footpaths and collect relevant data for planning mid- and long-term repair works so that maintenance could be done in an organised manner for preventive purpose.

To ensure that the contractors' performance and quality of inspection, repair and maintenance satisfy the requirements, the HyD will conduct audits, on a sampling basis, on the road sections which have been inspected by the contractors. Apart from auditing the roads inspected by contractors on a sampling basis, the HyD also carry out surprise inspections of contractors by conducting independent inspections in each district without advance notice. Any defects found on the road facilities or defect reports received from the public will be brought to the attention of the contractors immediately so that they can take follow-up actions and arrange for repair works. The HyD will monitor the progress of repair works to ensure that damaged facilities will be rectified as early as possible.

The manpower, budget and actual expenditure involved in road repair works and handling of complaints or reports concerned by the HyD in each of the past 5 years are listed in Table 3.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

What code does Hong Kong use? HK?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Yes - HK or HKG would be fine.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

It can't have two offcial codes can it? It could have none though, I'll check

Edit: It's HK


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

I flew with Qatar Airways from Budapest to Hong Kong, with a stopover in Doha. I found their services quality very high.

Tip: if you fly to Hong Kong, take the bus to the city (not the metro). It's cheaper and the scenery is worth.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ Even better: take a cab and experience crazy Chinese driving.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

I didn't travel by cab there, but from what I have noticed (while riding the bus as well as travelling many HK streets by foot) is that the drivers are polite and drive according to the rules.

I don't know how it's in China though...


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

bogdymol said:


> I didn't travel by cab there, but from what I have noticed (while riding the bus as well as travelling many HK streets by foot) is that the drivers are polite and drive according to the rules.


You need to go there again. :lol:


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

^^ I am seriously considering it :shifty:

I ate there the best dessert ever: "_italian ice cream served with butter crumbs, caramelised banana ice cream, passionfruit panna cotta, brownie and chocolate chip eggettes and sprinkled with crunchy flakes_". For picture click here.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

bogdymol said:


> I didn't travel by cab there, but from what I have noticed (while riding the bus as well as travelling many HK streets by foot) is that the drivers are polite and drive according to the rules.
> 
> I don't know how it's in China though...


Hong Kong drivers are disciplined and can be courteous...............but most Mainland drivers on the other hand are not.

HK people are worried because when more Mainland drivers enter HK territory, they bring with them bad driving habits.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ricoh500se* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

West Kowloon Highway by James Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Milkshakeshake* from dcfever :


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

I think the drive to Cyberport (數碼港) would be relaxing


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Thursday night fever by Thomas Tam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Second car to the right - and straight on till Morning by of other days, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DJI_0205 by Ian Lo, on Flickr


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

The elevated highways of West Kowloon Corridor (WKC) and East Kowloon Corridor (EKC) will be *obsolete* after the completion of the underground Central Kowloon Route (CKR). Instead of being widened afterwards, Gascoigne Road Flyover of WKC should be *permanently demolished* during the construction of CKR. Community representatives should study the feasibility of removing other sections of the corridors to revitalize the neighborhoods and improve pedestrian access.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Untitled by LaTur, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

West Kowloon by James Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

buildings & highway by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

HIGHWAY TRAFFIC 路路暢通 by Thomas Tam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Devil's Peak, Hong Kong by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

That's an angle I haven't seen before. HK is amazing!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

IMG_3642 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Eagle's Nest Tunnel entrance by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

⨢ by William Chu, on Flickr


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Any word on upcoming road projects like the Central Kowloon Route 中九龍幹線 (a.k.a. Route 6 - 6號幹線)???


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Blackraven said:


> Any word on upcoming road projects like the Central Kowloon Route 中九龍幹線 (a.k.a. Route 6 - 6號幹線)???


I have a project thread in the Hong Kong forum : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=422374

Supposedly under tender and construction should have started in late 2017.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> I have a project thread in the Hong Kong forum : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=422374
> 
> Supposedly under tender and construction should have started in late 2017.


I see.

Do you think this will be the last major road construction project in Hong Kong? (after HK-Macau-China bridge)

Or will there be something after this?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Blackraven said:


> I see.
> 
> Do you think this will be the last major road construction project in Hong Kong? (after HK-Macau-China bridge)
> 
> Or will there be something after this?


They are doing another big bridge in Tseung Kwan O I believe.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

To Kwa Wan, Hong Kong by Hei Lau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

untitled by Declan Chan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong - Winter 2017 by Alan Cuypers, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Western Harbour Tunnel Car Trail by jason so, on Flickr


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> ⨢ by William Chu, on Flickr


Beautiful picture!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Ting Kau Bridge, Hong Kong by kc ma, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Cross Harbour Tunnel by Wayne, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DJI_0514 by Ian Lo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

West Tsing Yi Viaduct by Eugene Lim, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC02257 by Martin Ng, on Flickr


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Are HK expressways usually tolled? And how high are the tolls there?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

siamu maharaj said:


> Are HK expressways usually tolled? And how high are the tolls there?


Highways are not tolled but major tunnels/bridges are. Here is the Transport Department's link for more details : http://www.td.gov.hk/en/transport_i...es_of_road_tunnels_and_lantau_link/index.html


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> Highways are not tolled but major tunnels/bridges are. Here is the Transport Department's link for more details : http://www.td.gov.hk/en/transport_i...es_of_road_tunnels_and_lantau_link/index.html


Seem reasonable, but Western Harbour Crossing is crazy expensive. Also found it strange that Discovery Bay Tunnel Link has tolls even for ambulances, police and gov. vehicles!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

siamu maharaj said:


> Seem reasonable, but Western Harbour Crossing is crazy expensive. Also found it strange that Discovery Bay Tunnel Link has tolls even for ambulances, police and gov. vehicles!


Yes! So the other 2 tunnels tend to be a lot more congested. We have a dedicated thread to the Western Harbour Crossing and plans to align the harbour tunnel fares in the HK section : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=575202.html


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sha Tin by James Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tsing Ma Bridge by Si Chun Lam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSCF8939 by Miles Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_1230466-Pano by YKevin1979, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tsing Highway by spiraldelight, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Night at Central-Wan Chai Bypass construction site, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Speed of Hong Kong by Gordon, on Flickr


----------



## Exethalion (Dec 23, 2008)

I was on that very footbridge just under two months ago, running around urgently trying to find a public toilet at 10pm :lol:

As it turns out there is one on the left behind the building with red lights, in the Harbor Road Garden. One of the most relieving moments of my life.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> Night at Central-Wan Chai Bypass construction site, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


^^^
What's that?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Blackraven said:


> ^^^
> What's that?


http://www.cwb-hyd.hk/en/










This is the Central end of the tunnel.


----------



## kostas97 (Jan 19, 2014)

I've never been to Hong Kong but judging from these pictures i can say that it heavily reminds me of Singapore (been there, instead)....anybody having the same thought?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

West Kowloon by Mike Leung, on Flickr


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Here is a list of road construction projects:

Hong Kong Highways Department 路政署
https://www.hyd.gov.hk/en/road_and_railway/road_projects/projects_under_construction.html


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Collapsed gantry causes massive Hong Kong traffic jam near Lion Rock Tunnel’s Kowloon exit*
Motorists are advised to use alternative routes such as Tate’s Cairn Tunnel and Shing Mun Tunnel
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
June 19, 2018































































_Photos from on.cc_

A truck carrying an excavator knocked over a gantry near a Hong Kong tunnel on Tuesday, causing a 3.5km traffic jam.

The crash occurred at the Kowloon-bound exit of Lion Rock Tunnel soon after 4.30pm. No one was injured in the incident, police said.

Officers closed the tunnel after the crash and converted its Sha Tin-bound lanes to two-way traffic.

At about 5.15pm, vehicles stretched back 3.5km on Lion Rock Tunnel Road to Sun Tin Wai in Sha Tin. There was a 2.5km traffic queue that extended to Waterloo Road near the junction with Prince Edward Road West in Kowloon Tong.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Light trail modern building [Day2Night] by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

to the other side by ian.latte, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hung Hom Bypass by mmlkwan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Harbour Sunset by Jonathan Jones, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Opening photos and government press release : https://www.info.gov.hk/gia/general/201905/24/P2019052400487.htm


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

視察香園圍公路 Visit to Heung Yuen Wai Highway (2019.05.21) by 立法會 Legislative Council, on Flickr

視察香園圍公路 Visit to Heung Yuen Wai Highway (2019.05.21) by 立法會 Legislative Council, on Flickr

視察香園圍公路 Visit to Heung Yuen Wai Highway (2019.05.21) by 立法會 Legislative Council, on Flickr

視察香園圍公路 Visit to Heung Yuen Wai Highway (2019.05.21) by 立法會 Legislative Council, on Flickr

視察香園圍公路 Visit to Heung Yuen Wai Highway (2019.05.21) by 立法會 Legislative Council, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Cross harbour tunnel by CatCat Cat, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Wan Chai, Hong Kong by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Soon-to-open route offers 2,000 cross-boundary driving permits*
The Standard _Excerpt_
6 Jun 2019 

Hong Kong drivers can apply for the quota of 2,000 cross-boundary private cars using the Heung Yuen Wai Control Point from Wednesday.

The Transport Department yesterday said the Guangdong Provincial Public Security Department will start accepting new quota applications for driving through the border point, which is expected to open by the end of the year.

The Hong Kong and Guangdong governments agreed to issue quotas of 2,000 and 200 for Hong Kong and mainland cross-boundary private cars respectively. Subject to the response, the two governments will consider increasing the quota.

Applications should be submitted to the Guangdong Provincial Public Security Department.

The application criteria will be similar to quotas for private cars using the Shenzhen Bay and Sha Tau Kok control points.

Drivers who have cross-border quotas for using the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge can also apply for the Heung Yuen Wai one.

The same goes for drivers who have investment-related quotas for using other control points.

But those who possess non-investment related quotas for using any control point other than the bridge cannot apply for the Heung Yuen Wai quota.

As of April, Guangdong relaxed the application criteria for quotas concerning Guangdong-Hong Kong cross-boundary private cars.

Enterprises with a tax amount of at least 150,000 yuan (HK$169,500) in Guangdong in the past year will be eligible to apply for a single quota.

More : http://www.thestandard.com.hk/section-news.php?id=208398&sid=11


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

20190603 Ting Kau bridge by qingxian guo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Aerial view by achu1966, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

HK HIGHWAY by G ЯE G / VEɅVZE, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

190608190801_A7r2 by photochoi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tuen Mun, Hong Kong by mccheung8, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*TAC briefed on transport arrangements of Heung Yuen Wai Boundary Control Point*
Tuesday, June 25, 2019 
Government Press Release

The following is issued on behalf of the Transport Advisory Committee:

The Transport Advisory Committee (TAC) was briefed today (June 25) on the transport arrangements upon the commissioning of the Heung Yuen Wai Boundary Control Point (HYW BCP).

The HYW BCP will be the eighth land-based BCP connecting the Mainland and Hong Kong. It is designed and constructed based on the concept of "direct access to people and vehicles". The public may take public transport or private cars or walk through the pedestrian subway to reach the HYW BCP for immigration clearance. The Development Bureau and the Architectural Services Department are striving to complete the construction works for the HYW BCP within this year for early commissioning.

The Transport Department (TD) has put in place necessary arrangements for local and cross-boundary transport to cater for the commissioning of the HYW BCP. On the local transport arrangements, the TD will introduce three new franchised bus routes plying between the HYW BCP and Sheung Shui, Tai Wai and Tuen Mun, as well as one new green minibus route plying between the HYW BCP and Sheung Shui. Urban and New Territories taxis, and non-franchised buses with permitted service endorsements, will be allowed to operate in the Public Transport Interchange of the HYW BCP. As regards cross-boundary transport, the governments of Guangdong and Hong Kong have agreed to arrange for cross-boundary coaches, hire cars, goods vehicles and private cars to use the HYW BCP upon its commissioning.

The TAC Chairman, Professor Stephen Cheung, said, "Members note and welcome the transport arrangements upon the commissioning of the HYW BCP."


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

山霧 by Eric Su, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC_2489_5692 by inchpebble, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong by Theo Storm, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Island Eastern Corridor toward Central by boblam07, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

IFC car trails/Hong Kong by Chungyu Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

HK shatin highway by mina, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I suppose an eight lane expressway is pretty rare in Hong Kong?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

IMG_4810 by JunGu Yeh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Contract signed for Central Kowloon Route - Central Tunnel *
Friday, July 26, 2019
Government Press Release

The Highways Department (HyD) today (July 26) signed a contract with Bouygues Travaux Publics for the central tunnel under the Central Kowloon Route (CKR) project. The works mainly comprise the construction of an approximately 2.8-kilometre dual 3-lane CKR central tunnel; the construction of approximately 41 metres and 33m cut-and-cover tunnels in Yau Ma Tei and Ma Tau Kok respectively; the construction of a ventilation shaft, an adit and foundation for a ventilation building in Ho Man Tin; and other associated works. The forecast total of the costs is about $6.226 billion.

The Director of Highways, Mr Jimmy Chan, said at the contract signing ceremony that the contract for the central tunnel is the highest value New Engineering Contract (NEC) adopting a target cost contract option awarded by the Government so far. The NEC emphasises mutual trust and co-operation between the contracting parties and has provisions to enhance cost effectiveness and reduce risk.

The CKR will be a 4.7 km dual three-lane strategic trunk road in Central Kowloon linking the Yau Ma Tei Interchange in West Kowloon with the road network of the Kai Tak Development and Kowloon Bay in East Kowloon. The CKR, anticipated to be commissioned in 2025, will relieve traffic congestion in the Central Kowloon road network. It is estimated that the journey time between Yau Ma Tei and Kowloon Bay during peak hours will be reduced to about five minutes. A total of six works contracts including the present one have been awarded under the CKR project with a total value of about $23.2 billion.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Untitled by Pierre A, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

January 19, 2020 
*E-services to be restored at Cross-Harbour Tunnel*
China Daily _Excerpt_

HONG KONG - The Hong Kong government announced on Sunday that repairs on e-payment facilities at all nine manual toll lanes of the Cross-Harbour Tunnel had been completed and that e-services will be restored from 7 am on Monday.

The facilities at Cross-Harbour Tunnel were seriously damaged last November after radicals went on a rampage and started fires along the tunnel - a key artery connecting the Kowloon peninsula and the Hong Kong island.

The tunnel had to be shut down for about two weeks for urgent repair work. It was re-opened to traffic on Nov 27.

But the "stop-and-go" e-payment facilities and related systems at toll booths could not be restored at the time of the reopening of the tunnel as repairs hadn't been completed yet.

Toll could be accepted only in cash or through Octopus using hand-held readers. But credit cards could no longer be used.

More : https://www.chinadailyhk.com/article/119008#E-services-to-be-restored-at-Cross-Harbour-Tunnel


----------



## lambersart2005 (Aug 21, 2005)

Favorite Causeway bay view. The Hotel sucks but the views are excellent 














Congestion on the elevated highway towards Cross-Harbour Tunnel is notorious - though in general, I didn’t feel that there is that much congestion in the city. Taxis and buses are the dominant vehicles on the streets.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tsing Ma Bridge by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Untitled by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Hong Kong government slammed by watchdog over incomplete flyover sections *
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
Mar 5, 2020

Twenty-nine flyovers across Hong Kong have sections either half completed or left idle for years – with one unused for almost four decades – sparking criticism from the government spending watchdog over missed development opportunities.

The Ombudsman’s investigation revealed that up to 29 sections or stub ends remained on 13 sites on flyovers for periods ranging from 12 to 39 years, having originally been planned with main roads to meet future expansion needs.

Although these sections did not pose a major problem, they gave the impression the government had not taken proactive steps in planning and developing them, Ombudsman Winnie Chiu Wing-yin said on Thursday.

“A stub end left idle for decades means a road that has undergone years of planning is still awaiting construction,” she said. “And that the best time for its construction might have been missed, while residents in the vicinity will continue to endure traffic congestion every day.”

The Transport Department, Highways Department and Civil Engineering and Development Department (CEDD) manage these sites differently.

More : https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong...g-government-slammed-watchdog-over-incomplete


----------



## Exethalion (Dec 23, 2008)

^^ The Prince Edward road flyovers depicted in the article are leftovers from the demolition of the Kai Tak airport terminal. I suppose they were never removed in order to minimise disruption to the road below.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sunny day by Gum Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

light trail by Michael Tam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

20200329-183157-RX100M4-Pano by YKevin1979, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Empty Highway by Dallas Sanders, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

龍翔道 (Lung Cheung Road) by KC Woo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* LCQ13: Road safety involving roadside trees *
Government Press Release _Excerpt_
Apr 22, 2020









_on.cc_

Following is a question by the Hon Chan Hak-kan and a written reply by the Secretary for Development, Mr Michael Wong, in the Legislative Council today (April 22):

Question:

It is learnt that there have been, from time to time, incidents of vehicles damaged (e.g. cracking of the windowpanes of franchised buses) or traffic accidents, resultant from vehicles hitting roadside trees, the trunks and branches of these trees that overhung the roads or their wilted branches that fell onto the roads. In this connection, will the Government inform this Council:

(4) whether the authorities will designate a single government department to take up the task of managing roadside trees; if so, of the details; if not, the reasons for that;

(6) whether, in the light of a serious traffic accident that occurred on Fanling Highway in December last year and involved a bus hitting a tree, the authorities have reviewed the road safety measures of the location concerned so as to avoid the occurrence of similar incidents; if so, of the details;

Reply:

President,

The Government is committed to the proper management of tree assets to ensure healthy tree growth and with public safety as the prime consideration.

In respect of the nine-part question raised by the Hon Chan Hak-kan, our reply, upon consultation with relevant departments, is as follows:

(4) As there are numerous roadside trees in Hong Kong and their geographical distribution is wide, designating a single government department to take up the task of managing all roadside trees is not the most effective way in resource deployment. The Government adopts an "integrated approach" in conserving and managing our tree assets, under which departments responsible for maintaining the government facilities or land allocated to them are responsible for taking care of the trees thereon in accordance with the requirements and guidelines promulgated by the Development Bureau (DEVB). This approach allows departments to carry out appropriate routine tree maintenance having regard to the specific characteristics and locations of the trees. 

(6) After the relevant accident, the Transport Department (TD) has reviewed the design of the road section concerned, namely, Fanling Highway Sheung Shui bound near Tsung Pak Long. The road section concerned is a dual three-lane expressway with posted speed limit of 100 km/hr. Hard shoulders and barriers are provided on both sides of the road, and their design complies with the road safety standards.

More : LCQ13: Road safety involving roadside trees


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Skyline by Papershine, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DJI_0106 by GD HAVE FUN, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Island of Mist by Anthony Lau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

青柏樓-06835 by Michael Tam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Grass covered western portal of the Central-Wan Chai Bypass tunnel by Marcus Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Ting Kau Bridge, Hong Kong by William Chu, on Flickr


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

hkskyline said:


> by Marcus Wong, on Flickr


I'd like to know how much the vehicle tax is for the Porsche Convertible or the X series BMW. What taxes/duties are levied on vehicles imported to HK, and also at what rent/purchase price a typical parking spot comes. It's often said vehicle ownership is an expensive "hobby" there, so only companies and the "upper ten thousand" drive their own cars.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

City behind the bridge by Mike Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

08900002 by redefined0307, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kenfok* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Tom_Hung* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *come2016* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *花樣年華* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*New Tuen Mun-airport link long overdue: expert *
RTHK _Excerpt_
Nov 18, 2020









_Map from : HongKong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge (HZMB) : Tuen Mun - Chek Lap Kok Link_

The government announced on Wednesday that a new route linking Tuen Mun and the city's airport will open on December 27, saying it will cut journey times and provide alternative access to Chek Lap Kok.

The Tuen Mun-Chek Lap Kok Northern Connection links Tuen Mun South and the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macau Bridge port area with a five-kilometre long undersea tunnel.

The Transport and Housing Bureau said the route will offer a more direct route between the northwest New Territories and Lantau, with journey times from Tuen Mun South to the airport cut by about 20 minutes.

Transport expert Hung Wing-tat from the Polytechnic University told RTHK that a second route to the airport was long overdue.

"It makes a little bit of danger if anything happens to that particular [Lantau Link]. For example, a traffic accident can jam pack the entire link, and I think we've had that sort of thing happening in the past," he said.

More : New Tuen Mun-airport link long overdue: expert - RTHK


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Yau Ma Tei Carpark Building by Takahiro Hayashi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Traffic to Hong Kong airport could be cut by a fifth with road linking New Territories to north Lantau*
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_ 
Dec 11, 2020

A new HK$47 billion (US$6.1 billion) road project connecting the New Territories and north Lantau could divert around one-fifth of rush-hour traffic away from the Lantau Link – the vital artery leading to Hong Kong International Airport – when it fully opens on December 27, transport officials have said.

The Northern Connection of the Tuen Mun-Chek Lap Kok Link will offer a more direct – and toll-free – route from the northwest New Territories to Lantau Island, shortening the trip from Tuen Mun South to the airport to just 10 minutes, roughly a third of the current duration.

The Transport Department has estimated the connection’s major component – the 5km, dual carriageway sub-sea tunnel – would handle about 2,200 southbound passenger cars per hour during peak periods.

More : Road linking New Territories, north Lantau could reduce airport traffic


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> the Lantau Link – the vital artery leading to Hong Kong International Airport – when it fully opens on December 27


Interesting, I just happened to be browsing that area on Google Earth. The northern endpoint in the New Territories is quite abrupt / temporary looking.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Interesting, I just happened to be browsing that area on Google Earth. The northern endpoint in the New Territories is quite abrupt / temporary looking.


Yes, that end point seems a bit random at this stage.

Here is a video from the Transport Department of the approach from the Tuen Mun side to the tunnel entrance :







More videos of the route : https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1W8DBXF3pNb3RYbbrl_XkDD1Nzb7mTU1


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DJI_0373 by Egg Jeffrey, on Flickr

DJI_0375 by Egg Jeffrey, on Flickr

DJI_0376 by Egg Jeffrey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

SDIM1723 by Jeffrey Egg, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*LegCo Panel on Transport visits Tuen Mun-Chek Lap Kok Link Northern Connection *
Government Press Release _Excerpt_










The following is issued on behalf of the Legislative Council Secretariat:

The Legislative Council (LegCo) Panel on Transport conducted a visit to the Tuen Mun-Chek Lap Kok Link (TM-CLKL) Northern Connection (Northern Connection) today (December 17) to better understand the latest development of the project before its commissioning on December 27 this year.

Members first received a briefing by the Project Manager/Major Works (Special Duties) of the Highways Department, Mr Chris Wong, on the project of the Northern Connection and the arrangements for its commissioning. Members then visited the South Portal and the lowest point of the Tuen Mun-Chek Lap Kok Tunnel to learn more about the innovative engineering solutions and the key features of the tunnel. One of the key features is the service gallery under the tunnel's carriageway where drainage pipes, fire mains, power supplies and control systems are installed, so that part of the daily maintenance works can be carried out at the same time during tunnel operation.

The TM-CLKL is the route between the Northwest New Territories and Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge (HZMB), the Hong Kong International Airport and North Lantau and it comprises the Northern Connection and Southern Connection. The Northern Connection is 5.5 kilometres long, of which about five km is the Tuen Mun-Chek Lap Kok Tunnel, a subsea road tunnel. The Southern Connection connects the HZMB Hong Kong Port and North Lantau on viaducts, was opened to traffic in October 2018.

More : LegCo Panel on Transport visits Tuen Mun-Chek Lap Kok Link Northern Connection (with photos)


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Visit to Tuen Mun-Chek Lap Kok Link Northern Connection (2020.12.17)

視察屯門至赤鱲角北面連接路 Visit to Tuen Mun-Chek Lap Kok Link Northern Connection (2020.12.17) by 立法會 Legislative Council, on Flickr

視察屯門至赤鱲角北面連接路 Visit to Tuen Mun-Chek Lap Kok Link Northern Connection (2020.12.17) by 立法會 Legislative Council, on Flickr

視察屯門至赤鱲角北面連接路 Visit to Tuen Mun-Chek Lap Kok Link Northern Connection (2020.12.17) by 立法會 Legislative Council, on Flickr

視察屯門至赤鱲角北面連接路 Visit to Tuen Mun-Chek Lap Kok Link Northern Connection (2020.12.17) by 立法會 Legislative Council, on Flickr

視察屯門至赤鱲角北面連接路 Visit to Tuen Mun-Chek Lap Kok Link Northern Connection (2020.12.17) by 立法會 Legislative Council, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Some aerial footage of the construction work (August 2020) - Tuen Mun side of the tunnel


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Tunnelers pack big power *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Dec 21, 2020 

Innovative techniques were used to overcome difficulties when constructing the tunnel for the Tuen Mun-Chek Lap Kok Link's northern connection, which opens to traffic on Sunday.

The 5.5-kilometer connection links Tuen Mun south and the Hong Kong port at the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macau Bridge via the five-kilometer undersea tunnel.

After its opening, the journey from Tuen Mun to the airport will be shortened by about 22 kilometers, saving 20 minutes.

Techniques for constructing the SAR's longest and deepest undersea road tunnel included the use of massive boring machines to excavate the tube, which has a diameter as tall as a six-story building.

The boring machines use a rotating steel cutterhead at the front to go through various types of soil and rock. The machines also operate under pressurized conditions.

Engineer Ken Cheng Tsz-mau of the Highways Department said: "Compared to the traditional immersed tube method, the use of TBMs for the sub-sea tunnel construction has greatly reduced the amount of disposal and dredging of around 11 million cubic meters of marine sediment. That's the equivalent to the size of about 4,900 swimming pools.

More : Tunnelers pack big power


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Tolls of Lantau Link to be waived from 0.00am on December 27 *
Government Press Release _Excerpt_
Dec 21, 2020

The Transport Department (TD) today (December 21) reminded members of the public that the tolls of the Lantau Link will be waived from 0.00am on December 27 (Sunday).

The Tuen Mun-Chek Lap Kok Link Northern Connection will open to traffic in the morning on December 27 and the tolls of the Lantau Link will be waived from 0.00am on the same day. Motorists are reminded that works will be carried out in phases in the vicinity of the Lantau Toll Plaza starting from around 9pm on December 26, including closure of some of the traffic lanes for removing tolling facilities such as toll booths and modification of traffic signs and road markings. During this period, temporary traffic lanes will be set up in the vicinity of the Lantau Toll Plaza and the existing speed limit of 50 kilometres per hour will be maintained. Appropriate traffic signs and road markings will be set up on-site to guide motorists. 

From 0.00am on December 27, motorists can drive through the Lantau Toll Plaza without stopping and paying tolls. Affected motorists are advised to pay attention to the on-site situation and drive with utmost care and patience. For the existing traffic arrangement and the traffic arrangement on the implementation day of the toll waiver at the Lantau Toll Plaza, please refer to Annexes 1 and 2 respectively.

More : Tolls of Lantau Link to be waived from 0.00am on December 27


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*New tunnel an engineering marvel *(20.12.2020)
To enhance Hong Kong’s top-notch infrastructure and transport network, the Government has embraced the challenge of building the longest and deepest subsea tunnel to create the Tuen Mun-Chek Lap Kok Link Northern Connection.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*CE presides over New Tuen Mun-Lantau tunnel drive *
RTHK _Excerpt_
Dec 26, 2020

Chief Executive Carrie Lam officiated over the commissioning of the Tuen Mun-Chek Lap Kok Link Northern Connection on Saturday, the day before the link's scheduled opening for public use.

Lam and other officials, including Transport Secretary Frank Chan, rode an open-top bus and travelled through the tunnel from its entrance on the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macau Bridge artificial island to its Tuen Mun North Exit.

The CE said the North Connection is another step forward for a "quota-free scheme" to allow private cars to travel from Hong Kong to Guangdong province using the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macau Bridge.

Currently, private cars have to get approval from mainland and Hong Kong authorities to drive through the bridge to the mainland.

"The scheme will assist Hong Kong residents to drive to Guangdong Province for business, visiting families or sightseeing on a short-term basis," said Lam.

More : CE presides over New Tuen Mun-Lantau tunnel drive - RTHK


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DJI_0691 by Egg Jeffrey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Cross Bay Link* - under construction

Bridge in construction by Mike Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Central Kowloon Route - Yau Ma Tei section*
5/10


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Cross Bay Link*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Tom_Hung* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

hkskyline said:


> *Cross Bay Link* - under construction
> 
> Bridge in construction by Mike Leung, on Flickr


6/18

AF3B25EA-E222-4DE7-A157-FBA2B6FBB0C0 by PeterYip888, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Tuen Mun-Chek Lap Kok Tunnel*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DJI_0032 by lingtszhin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

SDIM0880 by Jeffrey Egg, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC_0058-Enhanced by kked Tai, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Cross Bay Link*

7/10


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

More drone footage of the *Cross Bay Link* under construction :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DJI_0534-全景 by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

More *Cross Bay Link* construction :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Untitled by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

More *Cross Bay Link* construction :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Brothers Point Terminal Doppler Weather Radar Station by Eugene Lim, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Central Kowloon Route*

9/10


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tsing Yi Peak, Hong Kong by Samson Ng . [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Tseung Kwan O - Lam Tin Tunnel* construction works (drone footage)
Project website : Overview of TKO-LTT | Tseung Kwan O – Lam Tin Tunnel (TKO-LT Tunnel)







This video shows the Kowloon exit (the green part on the left of the below map from the project website) :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Untitled by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Time is of the essence in tunnel-toll proposal *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Sep 23, 2021

Time-varying tunnel tolls - higher at peak hours and lower during off-peak - should be introduced to reduce congestion, DAB lawmaker Ben Chan Han-pan says.

Chan suggested that system should be introduced when the franchise at Western Harbour Crossing ends in 2023 and Tai Lam Tunnel expires in 2025.

By charging more during peak hours and less when the traffic is not so congested for the three harbor tunnels - Cross Harbour Tunnel, Eastern Harbour Crossing and Western Harbour Crossing - can encourage the public to avoid using them during rush hours, he said.

More : Time is of the essence in tunnel-toll proposal


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Cross Bay Link*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Transport - Tunnels, The Cross Harbour Tunnel by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong Transport - Tunnels, The Cross Harbour Tunnel by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Tuen Mun Road*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *YK2011* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## lambersart2005 (Aug 21, 2005)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Build HK's fourth cross-harbor tunnel in Tseung Kwan O: Stanley Li *
The Standard _Excerpt_ 
Dec 9, 2021

Build Hong Kong's fourth cross-harbor tunnel in Tseung Kwan O, candidate for the New Territories South East geographical constituency Stanley Li Sai-wing said. 

In a forum – co-organized by Sing Tao Daily, Headline Daily and The Standard, Li said a tunnel can be built in Area 137 of Tseung Kwan O to connect with eastern Hong Kong Island, after which the area can be developed for commercial and residential use.

Area 137 is to the east of Lohas Park and Tseung Kwan O industrial estate, and is currently used as a landfill and a fill bank -- into a commercial and residential area. 

Li, from the Democratic Alliance for the Betterment and Progress of Hong Kong, said developing Area 137 for commercial and residential use will house around 100,000 people, therefore the transport infrastructure must be upgraded first.

“The transport network should include extending the Tseung Kwan O Line from Lohas Park station to Area 137 and then connect to the Island Line at Hong Kong Island,” he added.

More : Build HK's fourth cross-harbor tunnel in Tseung Kwan O: Stanley Li


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Kwun Tong Bypass*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

L1000771 by Jeffrey Egg, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Route 10 - Kong Sham Western Highway*


----------



## espewe (Aug 27, 2014)

hkskyline said:


> *Route 10 - Kong Sham Western Highway*


what's with those stub ramps? future highway alignment?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

espewe said:


> what's with those stub ramps? future highway alignment?


I can't find any specific projects for that specific area on the Highways Department's website, although south of here (in the photo below), there are planned projects for a new Tuen Mun Bypass and Route 11 to Lantau.














__





Highways Department - Projects Under Construction


Highways Department - Projects Under Construction




www.hyd.gov.hk









__





Highways Department - Projects Under Planning / Design


Highways Department - Projects Under Planning / Design




www.hyd.gov.hk


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Central Kowloon Route*

12/23

The old parking lot is being demolished but hasn't reached the highway deck yet, and a bypass road is under construction next door.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Cross Bay Link*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

R0001313 by Edmond Chau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Untitled by BQH.HK, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *R.HAR* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

PXL_20211217_093911475_exported_1639734031368 by kked Tai, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Container went up in flames at Tseung Kwan O-Lam Tin Tunnel construction site *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Feb 22, 2022

A fire engulfed a container at a construction site of Tseung Kwan O-Lam Tin Tunnel on Tuesday afternoon.

At around 4.26 pm, the container at the construction site near Cha Kwo Ling suddenly caught fire, sending smoke into the sky.

The entrance to the Eastern Harbour Crossing nearby was also shrouded in smoke.

The Fire Service Department used one jet and a breathing apparatus team to put out the fire. 

Preliminary investigation shows the fire could be triggered by an electrical short circuit. The FSD found circumstances of the fire to be not suspicious and no one was injured.

More : Container went up in flames at Tseung Kwan O-Lam Tin Tunnel construction site


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Central Kowloon Route - Kai Tak West*
Project website : https://ckr-hyd.hk/?lang=en

3/1


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *andyip2002* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *藍雨洋* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Central Kowloon Route - Yau Ma Tei section *
Project website : https://ckr-hyd.hk/?lang=en

The video showcases the western end of the highway on the far left of the map.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* LCQ17: Traffic noise nuisance of Tolo Highway *
Government Press Release _Excerpt_ 
February 23, 2022

Following is a question by the Hon Dominic Lee Tsz-king and a written reply by the Secretary for the Environment, Mr Wong Kam-sing, in the Legislative Council today (February 23):

Question:

Some residents living in the housing courts near Shan Tong Road in Tai Po have relayed that the traffic noise from Tolo Highway has caused serious nuisance to their lives. According to the results of the residents' own measurement, the noise levels recorded in some residential units were close to 80 decibel (dB). However, they said that the measurement results were not agreed by the Environmental Protection Department (EPD). In this connection, will the Government inform this Council:

(1) whether EPD has formulated criteria or guidelines for the measurement of traffic noise levels at residential units located near vehicular roads; if so, of the details (including the criteria for selecting locations for measurement); if not, the reasons for that; whether EPD will visit the units of the housing courts located near Shan Tong Road to measure the traffic noise levels;

(2) given that the Government has installed noise barriers and paved roads with low noise surfacing materials along the relevant sections of Tolo Highway, whether it has evaluated the effectiveness of such measures in reducing noise; if so, of the details (including the noise level reduced in terms of dB); if not, the reasons for that;

(3) whether it has plans to replace the solid sound absorptive panels currently installed along Tolo Highway with transparent noise barriers, so as to further reduce the noise nuisance to the residents nearby; if so, of the details and timetable; and

(4) whether it will consider imposing more stringent noise restrictions on the relevant sections of Tolo Highway, as well as paving roads with low noise surfacing materials and retrofitting noise barriers along more sections of the highway, so as to reduce the traffic noise nuisance to the residents nearby; if so, of the details; if not, the reasons for that?

More : LCQ17: Traffic noise nuisance of Tolo Highway


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Tseung Kwan O-Lam Tin Tunnel (Lam Tin side)*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Cross Bay Link*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Yuen Long Highway*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Cross Bay Link*

4/14

Devil's Peak Redoubt, Hong Kong by Daryl Chapman Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Ma Wan Leisure photography Walk by Stanley wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

銅鑼灣Causeway Bay by kman L, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Defender, Land Rover by Edmond Chau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Cross Bay Link*

5/9

Tseung Kwan O - Cross Bay Link by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Eastern Harbour Crossing*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Cross Bay Link*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

D5-9110 by Spencer poon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Cross Bay Link*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

20220423-184510-A7RM4-Pano by YKevin1979, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Mixed views on time-varying tunnel toll proposal * 
RTHK _Excerpt_
June 13, 2022

There are divided views over a government proposal to impose congestion charges at the city's three cross-harbour tunnels, with some saying it could reduce traffic flow and others arguing that drivers should not be "punished" for poor urban planning.

The Transport Bureau earlier said the charges could be introduced after the government takes back the Western Harbour Crossing from its franchisee in August next year.

Under the plan, the city’s three cross-harbour tunnels could charge higher tolls during rush hours to encourage people to travel at other times or use public transport.

More : Mixed views on time-varying tunnel toll proposal - RTHK


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * wsxedc * from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Hong Kong legislators question transport bureau’s proposal for congestion levy to ease traffic jams at cross-harbour tunnels * 
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
June 15, 2022 

Hong Kong legislators and a concern group have demanded further explanation from transport officials on a proposed congestion charge to discourage private car owners from using the city’s three cross-harbour tunnels during rush hour.

In a paper submitted to the Legislative Council last week, the Transport and Housing Bureau said it planned to introduce a congestion levy for the morning and evening rush hours aimed at minimising toll differences at the three tunnels and alleviating heavy traffic between Kowloon and Hong Kong Island.

Commuters can cross underneath Victoria Harbour by using the privately owned Western Harbour Tunnel, the government-owned Eastern Harbour Tunnel or the Cross-Harbour Tunnel, which is commonly known as the Hung Hom tunnel as it links Kowloon with Causeway Bay on the island side.

More : Hong Kong legislators question proposal for cross-harbour congestion charge


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *R.HAR* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *YK2011* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

z6 宮崎50 1.3 dual_DSC_2148 by 19821018, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSCF4084L by Marvin Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Hong Kong Disney Resort by Jaws300, en Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Cross Bay Link*

7/28

20220728-164834-A7RM4 by YKevin1979, on Flickr

20220728-163856-A7RM4-Edit by YKevin1979, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DJI_0048 by Egg Jeffrey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Extra Kowloon-bound lane in the works for Lion Rock *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Aug 18, 2022

Authorities plan to enlarge the two-lane Lion Rock Tunnel by adding another lane for Kowloon-bound traffic, with construction expected to last from late 2025 to 2034.

Used by an average of 90,000 vehicles per day, the tunnel is a major link between the New Territories and Kowloon.

The existing design of Kowloon-bound and Sha Tin-bound tubes, which have been in use for the last several decades, is too old to meet current standards, according to the Highways Department.

To extend service life and improve capacity, authorities suggested rehabilitating the tunnel.

A district council discussion paper said a new 1.4-kilometer, single-lane tunnel will be built between the two existing tunnels. Further, the existing Kowloon-bound tunnel will be enlarged and the Sha Tin-bound tunnel will be refurbished.

More : Extra Kowloon-bound lane in the works for Lion Rock


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Island Eastern Corridor *


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Cross Harbor Tunnel by CK Ng, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Private car drivers hit by HK$3 increase as Tai Lam Tunnel revises toll fees *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Sept 9, 2022

The Tai Lam Tunnel will increase its toll fees by 7.8 percent on average starting September 18, by then drivers of private cars and taxis will be charged HK$55, seeing a HK$3 increase. 

As for motorcyclists, they will see the toll fee increase by HK$2 to HK$26. 

The fee for private and public light buses will increase by HK$8 to HK$117, while that for single-decker and double-decker buses will jump by HK$12 and HK$14 to HK$167 and HK$197 respectively. 

More : Private car drivers hit by HK$3 increase as Tai Lam Tunnel revises toll fees


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Cross Bay Link*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Tolls of three cross-harbor tunnels to rise with new govt standards: source *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Oct 5, 2022

Hong Kong’s three cross-harbor tunnels will see their tolls increase as the new time-varying congestion charge is applied, with the Eastern Harbor Crossing (EHC) and Cross-Harbor Tunnel (CHT) seeing a HK$20 increase. 

The Transport Bureau said earlier this year that they would impose congestion charges after the government takes back the Western Harbor Crossing from its franchisee in August next year. 

Under the government’s new plan, the city’s cross-harbor tunnels will charge higher tolls during rush hours to encourage people to travel at other times or use public transport. 

However, the toll for Western Harbor Crossing (WHC) may decrease slightly - from HK$5 to HK$10 - in response to citizens’ requests but still priced higher than the other tunnels. 

The former government previously raised a proposal to charge different tolls according to time of day and apply relevant toll standards accordingly, which will lead to higher charges for drivers traveling in tunnels during rush hours - 7am to 10am and 5pm to 8pm. 

More : Tolls of three cross-harbor tunnels to rise with new govt standards: source


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Charity walkers first to test fancy TKO bridge *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Oct 11, 2022

The Community Chest's Walk for Millions will be held physically at the new Cross Bay Link in Tseung Kwan O on November 2, marking its return after a two-year hiatus.

Participants can set foot on the HK$5.6 billion, 1.8-kilometer landmark bridge - the first marine viaduct in Hong Kong with a carriageway, cycle track and footpath - as part of the chest's six-kilometer New Territories walk.

The chest said it will implement precautionary measures against Covid in the event aimed at raising funds for its family and child welfare services.

More : Charity walkers first to test fancy TKO bridge


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Evening light trails by snapcat101, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* 'Six new road, rail projects to drive HK development' *
RTHK _Excerpt_
Oct 19, 2022

Chief Executive John Lee announced in his maiden Policy Address on Wednesday that he will continue to boost Hong Kong’s development capacity by speeding up the construction of transport infrastructure.

He said he plans to take forward three major road projects and three strategic railway projects, that had earlier been recommended in the government's 'Strategic Studies on Railways and Major Roads beyond 2030'.

“The projects will bring about a highly inter-connected and accessible road network and rail system, and vigorously drive and support future development of Hong Kong,” Lee said.

The CE said the road projects include the construction of a Northern Metropolis Highway to link Tin Shui Wai and Kwu Tung North; as well as the Shatin Bypass – a new trunk road connecting Tai Po and Kowloon West.

Authorities will also work on building a third tunnel between Tseung Kwan O and Yau Tong to facilitate access to the area.

More : 'Six new road, rail projects to drive HK development' - RTHK


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Woman, 52, arrested after high-speed police chase against traffic flow on Hong Kong highway ends with 3 injured in crash *
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
Oct 27, 2022

A Mercedes-Benz driver was arrested on Thursday after she lead Hong Kong police on a 12km (7.5 mile) high-speed chase before her vehicle hit two other cars.

The 15-minute chase ended just after midday when the silver Mercedes, driven by a 52-year-old woman, hit two other cars as she drove against the flow of traffic on Kowloon-bound Tuen Mun Road near Yau Kom Tau in Tsuen Wan.

More : Woman arrested after high-speed police chase wrong way down Hong Kong highway

_Photos from Ming Pao_


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Female driver who caused Tuen Mun Road chaos appears in court *
_Excerpt_ 
Oct 29, 2022

A 52-year-old woman, who drove in the reverse direction on Tuen Mun Road when escaping police and led to a three-car pile-up, appeared in the West Kowloon Magistrates' Courts on Saturday. 

The woman surnamed Lau was charged with injuring people by furious driving, driving without a license, driving without third-party insurance, and breaching conditions of a learner's license. 

Her case was mentioned in the West Kowloon Magistrates' Courts on Saturday morning. Lau was earlier wanted by the court for other offenses, including drug trafficking and using false instruments. 

More : Female driver who caused Tuen Mun Road chaos appears in court


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Untitled by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The government has floated a proposal to build a 5.2km parallel bridge just south of the Tsing Ma Bridge which will target to open by 2023. 

* 青嶼擬建兩跨海橋 最遲2033年通車 *
明報專訊 _Excerpt_
Nov 8, 2022










青嶼連接路走線有初步方案。路政署向葵青區議會提交文件透露，擬在現有青嶼幹線（青馬大橋）的南面建造約5.2公里長的「青衣至大嶼山連接路」，以最直接的走線連接青衣與大嶼山，包括興建分別橫跨馬灣航道及汲水門航道的兩座跨海大橋、青衣連接處及北大嶼山交匯處，目標2033年或之前通車。有資深工程師稱，目前走線是「青馬加汲水門（大橋）」，結合通脹等因素後，料新大橋造價是兩橋的3倍，涉及300億元。

路政署表示，兩座東西行三線跨海大橋與青嶼幹線平行，其中橫跨馬灣航道的大橋全長約2.3公里，於青衣西面連接青沙公路及青衣區內道路，署方指需調整青沙公路和長青公路北行線的走線，以騰出空間。

More : 青嶼擬建兩跨海橋 最遲2033年通車 - 20221108 - 港聞


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Two bridges connecting Tsing Yi and Lantau to open by 2033: govt *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Nov 7, 2022

The government planned to build two cross-harbour bridges to divert the traffic in the Lantau Link, aiming to open by 2033.

The Highways Department revealed today a proposal aiming to develop the project of the Tsing Yi - Lantau Link, which will be extended for approximately 5.2 kilometres long and located on the south side of the current Lantau Link. 

The two cross-harbour bridges, which will parallel the Lantau Link, will span the Ma Wan Fairway and Kap Shui Mun Fairway.

More : Two bridges connecting Tsing Yi and Lantau to open by 2033: govt


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Countdown to much-awaited opening of TKO connections *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Nov 11, 2022

The Tseung Kwan O - Lam Tin Tunnel and the Tseung Kwan O Cross Bay Link are expected to start operating on December 11.

The Transport and Logistics Bureau has said the installation of all major structural components of the link have been completed.

And the structural work of the tunnel's administration building, ventilation buildings and various viaducts have been completed.

More : Countdown to much-awaited opening of TKO connections


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

a350 za 85 1.4_DSC09108 by 19821018, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* New way for 36,000 vehicles a day *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Nov 16, 2022

As many as 36,000 vehicles a day - or 40 percent of traffic burden from the 22-year-old Tseung Kwan O Tunnel - are expected to be diverted to the new Tseung Kwan O-Lam Tin Tunnel and Cross Bay Link.

It will open at 8am on December 11, transport authorities announced.

The new tunnel will shorten the commute between Tseung Kwan O Town Centre and the Eastern Harbour crossing - about seven kilometers via the Tseung Kwan O Tunnel - to just 4.2km.

The new 3.8km tunnel will in the west connect to Cha Kwo Ling Road and the Eastern Harbour Crossing, as well as the T2 trunk road and Cha Kwo Ling Tunnel in Kwun Tong, both of which are now under construction. In the east, the tunnel will connect to Po Shun Road and the Cross Bay Link.

"It will divert an estimated 30 to 40 percent of traffic from the Tseung Kwan O Tunnel," said Michael Leung Chung-lap, project manager of the Civil Engineering and Development Department's east development office.

More : New way for 36,000 vehicles a day


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

參觀將軍澳—藍田隧道及將軍澳跨灣連接路 Visit to Tseung Kwan O-Lam Tin Tunnel and Tseung Kwan O Cross Bay Link (15.11.2022) by 立法會 Legislative Council, on Flickr

參觀將軍澳—藍田隧道及將軍澳跨灣連接路 Visit to Tseung Kwan O-Lam Tin Tunnel and Tseung Kwan O Cross Bay Link (15.11.2022) by 立法會 Legislative Council, on Flickr

參觀將軍澳—藍田隧道及將軍澳跨灣連接路 Visit to Tseung Kwan O-Lam Tin Tunnel and Tseung Kwan O Cross Bay Link (15.11.2022) by 立法會 Legislative Council, on Flickr

參觀將軍澳—藍田隧道及將軍澳跨灣連接路 Visit to Tseung Kwan O-Lam Tin Tunnel and Tseung Kwan O Cross Bay Link (15.11.2022) by 立法會 Legislative Council, on Flickr

參觀將軍澳—藍田隧道及將軍澳跨灣連接路 Visit to Tseung Kwan O-Lam Tin Tunnel and Tseung Kwan O Cross Bay Link (15.11.2022) by 立法會 Legislative Council, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Tseung Kwan O - Lam Tin Tunnel & Cross Bay Link*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* 'Spectacular' and 'magnificent' *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Nov 21, 2022

Some 15,000 people were awed by the "spectacular view" from the 1.8-kilometer Cross Bay Link in Tseung Kwan O as they stepped foot on the new landmark for the Community Chest's Walk for Millions.

The charity walkers took off at the intersection of Po Yap Road and Po Shun Road at 8am for the six-kilometer route - approximately one-and-a-half hours - around Tseung Kwan O.

Many paused and took selfies as they reached the link - the city's first marine crossing with a carriageway, cycle track and footpath - which will be open to traffic on December 11.

More : 'Spectacular' and 'magnificent''

_Photos from Ming Pao_


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Toll price adjustments on cards as govt finds solutions to tunnel traffic: sources *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Nov 30, 2022

Tolls of the city’s three cross-harbor tunnels will be adjusted when the SAR government takes back ownership of the Western Harbour Crossing in August 2023 - in the first phase of a government plan to ease tunnel jams, according to sources. 

The move will see tolls of the Eastern Harbor Crossing and Cross-Harbor Tunnel increase from HK$25 to HK$30, and from HK$20 to HK$30, respectively, while tolls at Western Harbour Crossing will be reduced to HK$60 from HK$75. 

The toll for taxis using all three tunnels will remain the same at HK$25 to avoid disputes, sources told. 

More : Toll price adjustments on cards as govt finds solutions to tunnel traffic: sources


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* More data needed before rush hour tolls, says govt *
RTHK _Excerpt_
Dec 4, 2022 

The Transport Secretary, Lam Sai-hung, said on Sunday that the government would have to analyse any changes in traffic flow, before it considered imposing congestion charges at peak hours.

The Western Harbour Crossing transfers to public ownership in August next year, under its 'Build, Operate, Transfer' franchise. All three cross-harbour tunnels will then belong to the government.

Speaking on a Commercial Radio programme, Lam said the government wa planning to raise tolls for private cars using the Cross-Harbour Tunnel and the Eastern Harbour Crossing to HK$30 next summer, while lowering fees at the Western Harbour Crossing to HK$60.

More : More data needed before rush hour tolls, says govt - RTHK


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Transport minister expects time-based charging for cross-harbour tunnels in 2024 *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Dec 4, 2022 

The transport chief said the government decided to have two phases of a new tolls system of three cross-harbour tunnels considering the citizens' acceptance level.

In a radio programme on Sunday, Secretary of Transportation and Logistics Lam Sai-hung said the government "leave a space for cushion" before changing the existing toll standards of the tunnels in the short term to reduce the impact.

He added that the government would, with mastering one year's data after the new tolls system of three cross-harbour tunnels launch next August, consider charging the tolls differentially in accordance with the periods in one day, claiming it will reduce the effect on car owners to a most significant extent.

More : Transport minister expects time-based charging for cross-harbour tunnels in 2024


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Six major transport infrastructure layouts released, tunnels to be built through wetland *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Nov 27, 2022

The transport authority announced the layout plan of three major roads and three strategic railway projects, including the construction of tunnels in Tin Shui Wai to reduce the impact on the wetland reserve due to its proximity.

In his Policy Address delivered in October, Chief Executive John Lee Ka-chiu raised to drive and support the city’s development by speeding up transport infrastructure construction. 

The Transport and Logistics Bureau recently introduced the Strategic Studies on Railways and Major Roads beyond 2030 to the Legislative Council.

More : Six major transport infrastructure layouts released, tunnels to be built through wetland


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Cross Bay Link* drone footage


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Toll adjustment for cross-harbour tunnels set to balance the traffic demand: Transport minister *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Dec 11, 2022 

The recently suggested tolls for the city's three cross-harbour tunnels are reasonable, said Secretary for Transport and Logistics Lam Sai-hung. 

Lam said the newly proposed toll is appropriate and can balance the traffic demand and driving habits. He noted that narrowing the toll gap between the three tunnels would allow motorists to choose the tunnel and achieve a diversion effect.

The government earlier proposed to divert the traffic flow of the three cross-harbour tunnels by narrowing the toll gap. The toll for Cross Harbour Tunnel and Eastern Harbour Crossing will be increased to HK$30 for private cars, while that for Western Harbour Crossing will be reduced to HK$60. 

More : Toll adjustment for cross-harbour tunnels set to balance the traffic demand: Transport minister


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Smooth traffic on first working day after TKO-LT Tunnel opening *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Dec 12, 2022 

Newly-opened tunnel and bridge link connecting Tseung Kwan O and Lam Tin saw smooth traffic on the first working day.

Opened on Sunday, the Tseung Kwan O and Lam Tin Tunnel and the Cross Bay Link were welcomed by residents for relieving over 20 years of traffic jams.

"It took me only 10 minutes from LOHAS Park to APM, the shopping mall in Kwun Tong," according to a passenger catching a taxi through the tunnel.

Tam, a resident who lives near the newly-launched Cross Bay Link, said he will start to travel through the bridge instead of the Tseung Kwan O Tunnel, citing only 20 minutes needed to arrive at his working place in Kowloon Bay.

Once congested Cha Kwo Ling Road of TKO-LT Tunnel bound yesterday afternoon also showed orderly traffic flow in the morning.

More : Smooth traffic on first working day after TKO-LT Tunnel opening


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* New e-tolls to save Hong Kong drivers time at several tunnels from next month, government says *
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
Jan 6, 2023 

Hong Kong drivers will save time through a new electronic toll payment system that will go into operation at several government-owned tunnels starting from next month, transport authorities have said.

Assistant Commissioner for Transport Honson Yuen Hong-shing on Friday said that the electronic tolling system would be rolled out on the Tsing Sha Highway connecting Tsing Yi and Sha Tin, in February. It will launch at the Shing Mun Tunnels running between Tsuen Wan and Sha Tin, and the Lion Rock Tunnel linking Sha Tin and Kowloon Tong, the following month.

The e-toll sensors will be installed on new structures above roads, allowing for the removal of toll booths and helping to straighten traffic lanes, which should speed up the flow of cars.

More : New e-tolls to save Hong Kong drivers time at tunnels from February, government says


----------

